# What to do with smoked salt?



## Caslon (Jul 7, 2017)

I bought some awhile ago, for what, I forget.  I've since wondered if it's worth it's place among all my other spices.  I bought it to use for cooking, but have read it's more an after cook additive.   Okay, what about using it prior to baking salmon steaks?  Sprinkling that on before cooking salmon instead of sea salt? Would that work okay for salmon steak or be too much smoke flavor?  With salmon prices going thru the roof, I thought I'd ask before trying it and maybe regretting it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 7, 2017)

I've used it sparingly on beef things like burgers or steak. You could mix in just a tiny bit of the smoked salt with the rest of the regular salt you would be using for the salmon to get just a tiny flavor of smoke. Much easier to add a little more rather than take it away after the food is cooked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 7, 2017)

Unless you crust the fish with salt, you won't get overwhelming smoke flavor from smoked salt. You can use it on anything - fish, pork, beef, vegetables. 

It's generally used as a finishing salt, though. Sprinkle it onto foods just before eating. Mixing it in ruins the flaky texture, which is part of the appeal.


----------



## BlueMoods (Jul 7, 2017)

I use it as a finishing salt for anything I want to add a hint of smoke and salt to. Even candies like caramels or chocolate truffles. light dusting on fresh fruit bowls is good too, especially on a summer melon and mint salad.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 7, 2017)

I like to use it as a dry rub ingredient for beef or pork. If you season the meat with it in advance and refrigerate, it will carry some of that smoke flavor into the meat. 

If you've ever prepared a reverse sear roast or steak in the oven, it works great for that application.

I'll also add it's best used sparingly, though.


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 7, 2017)

You can make gravlax with it.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 9, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I like to use it as a dry rub ingredient for beef or pork. If you season the meat with it in advance and refrigerate, it will carry some of that smoke flavor into the meat.



Who can say for sure.  Steve Kroll unwittenly reveals the   secret ingredient in winning a $10,000 pro BBQ cookoff.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 9, 2017)

I normally don't buy it, but my mom picked some up one year as a gift for me.  So on occasion Ill use it ( until its all done).

I use it on just about anything I will be grilling to give it that extra smokey flavor.
Since everything i grill is veggies or veggie base, you never quite get that grill flavor without a little help.

Usually I just add a few drops of the liquid smoke to achieve this.  The reason I don't like the salt, is you can only bring the smokiness up so much without over salting ( Thats why I don't like any flavored salts).

Its great on grilled corn on the cob.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 9, 2017)

A friend gave me a chunk.  It's more decorative.  I've tried smacking it with a hammer, I get one or two flakes.  Not worth it to me unless it's already crushed up.


----------

